# Removing double din without the factory radio keys?



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

I've heard you can cut a credit card up to remove the factory double din monsoon deck. I am looking to install my ipod icelink tonight, but don't have the factory keys to remove the radio. Any suggestions?


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Removing double din without the factory radio keys? (mikey97)*

take the AC cover off, pull the blank space from above the radio.. unscrew the 4 small phillips that hold the faceplate on.. use force and pull the face of the radio off. use a small screwdriver to pull the tabs back and pull the radio out.


----------



## ytwokr32 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Removing double din without the factory radio keys? (mikey97)*

Good thread here with lots of pics....
http://www.passatworld.com/for...64168


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Removing double din without the factory radio keys? (mikey97)*

Go to Wal-mart and buy some for $5.00 or cut the cc up and that should work. I used to make them out of Pioneer keys.


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

they sell those radio keys at wally world?? 
i just tried the credit card thing, and could not get the right side to unclip...and the credit card slices almost broke off in the slots....


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (mikey97)*

so stop being cheap and buy the keys before you break those tabs.


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

i used 2 butter knives.







im super cheap


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (1sik95jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sik95jetta* »_so stop being cheap and buy the keys before you break those tabs. 

Some Dbag broke my tabs at the ciruit city in Exton, so i had to do it this wayl.. takes all of 5 minutes.
take the AC cover off, pull the blank space from above the radio.. unscrew the 4 small phillips that hold the faceplate on.. use force and pull the face of the radio off. use a small screwdriver to pull the tabs back and pull the radio out.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_
Some Dbag broke my tabs at the ciruit city in Exton, so i had to do it this wayl.. takes all of 5 minutes.
take the AC cover off, pull the blank space from above the radio.. unscrew the 4 small phillips that hold the faceplate on.. use force and pull the face of the radio off. use a small screwdriver to pull the tabs back and pull the radio out.


did they pay for it? they should and if they didn't, you should file a claim. 

i had to take mine out a similar way when i didn't have keys.








but you really don't have to worry about tabs breaking in a mkIII


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

i just asked nicely at my local VW dealer, and they were happy to pull the radio out for me


----------

